# Repticon Tampa



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I will have Darts at the show this weekend in Tampa, Feb 13 and 14 at USF sundome in Tampa. I will have them at tha Redfoot Ranch table. Bill


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Got any leucs? If so how old?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have juvies 4 wks ootw. PM Sent.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Bill!
See you at the show?
The new froglets seem to be doing great.
Awfully shy though. Have not seen them eat, but their tummies look nice and full.
Guess they're eating while I'm not around.

Anyone else going to Repticon???


----------

